# Swimsuit Issues



## Cosmopolitics (May 21, 2007)

I can't, for the life of me, find a swimsuit that fits correctly! I'm real small on the top (32 AA/A) and bottom-heavy for my size (25 1/2" waist, 36 1/2" hips). 

Everyone's "extra-small" size seems to have gotten bigger. I walked into Old Navy last week and saw a cute swimsuit top. "This is cute, but I wonder where the extra-smalls are". Turns out, the one I was looking at WAS an extra-small. I could tell just by looking at it that it was going to be too big. And it's not just Old Navy. Everywhere else I've gone either doesn't carry an extra-small, or it's too big to be one. This is the number one swimsuit gripe I have. I can't get something too big. I don't want to walk out of the water and have a boob peek out. 

Bottoms I have a little bit of trouble with too because of my "bubble-butt". A lot of times, I can't get the fabric to cover half of my butt if the waist fits right. If the butt fits right, the waist often times is gaping and huge. 

I don't know where to get a swimsuit that will somewhat fit. Help!


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 21, 2007)

my friend is the same way and she finds that pac sun is the best option because in most swim tops they also carry an XXS.


----------



## GreekChick (May 22, 2007)

Hey there! This month, many magasine's (Allure, Elle, Cosmo to name a few) are featuring swimsuit sections, and how to find the right one for your shape. It's really interesting to see how all swimsuit shapes can be adapted to fit all bodies nowadays.


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

buy childrens bathing suits . 

my friend did that all throughout highschool , they have cute kid bikinis at target that are pretty much the same.

wish i had your problem.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (May 25, 2007)

Try everything but water. That store has a really nice selection. It's a bit pricier though, ($150 for my Becca bikini =[ )


----------



## Raerae (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_Everyone's "extra-small" size seems to have gotten bigger._

 
So true.  

But it's to be expected.  Look at the size of a "small" drink at like McDonalds, and it's HUGE.  It's not the same as a small was 10 years ago.  The population is getting bigger, so instead of making XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL, and no XS (since not many people fit them anymore) they just move the sizes over so what used to be medium, is now a small.  And small, is now XS.  and Large is now medium etc.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 

 
_buy childrens bathing suits . 

my friend did that all throughout highschool , they have cute kid bikinis at target that are pretty much the same.

wish i had your problem._

 
For the top it _might_ work, but for the bottom it definitely won't. Despite my small, petite stature, I have a woman's curves, not a straight up-and-down child's figure. 

Plus, as an adult, it's pretty *degrading* to have to do that, or be told that on a constant basis.


----------



## Raerae (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_For the top it might work, but for the bottom it definitely won't. Despite my small, petite stature, I have a woman's curves, not a straight up-and-down child's figure. 

Plus, as an adult, it's pretty *degrading* to have to do that, or be told that on a constant basis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Degrading?

I'm a size 0, and buy stuff in the kids section all the time...  Is it really that big of a deal?


----------



## Shimmer (May 25, 2007)

I don't see how it could be 'degrading'.


----------



## little teaser (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_my friend is the same way and she finds that pac sun is the best option because in most swim tops they also carry an XXS._

 
i agree about pac sun and surf shops, you can buy them seperate instead of sets, that way you can get xs top and diffrent size bottoms, i have the same problem but i need a larger top and small bottom.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 26, 2007)

I would shop any place that does separates. I think triangle tops are pretty forgiving for smaller figures, as well as the bandeau and athletic style tops.

If you find a suit you love but can't fill out the top, maybe consider sewing in padding or having a tailor do that for you.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 26, 2007)

Try KGB by Tara Grinna. The suits are cut very small on top and come in alot of cuts.


----------



## TeaCup (May 27, 2007)

Oi. Try being a 36 D-DD and having no butt at ALL. Hips,boobs,no butt.

Swimsuit tops are all so tiny these days! I have to special order my suits.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't see how it could be 'degrading'._

 
Try hearing it on a constant basis. It really does make me upset.

Guys have it so easy with clothes. I envy them.


----------



## Katura (May 29, 2007)

Yeah...I know your pain, just in the opposite direction. Huge boobs and hardly anything in the back...

I went to the register with an XL top and XS bottoms last year and the lady asked me (whie there were other customers behind me) if I knew that I had picked out an Exxtra large top and Extra small bottoms...

I just rolled my eyes and said yes...


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_Try hearing it on a constant basis. It really does make me upset.

Guys have it so easy with clothes. I envy them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually do hear it on a pretty constant basis. My daughter is ten, and she and I can trade shirts/dresses. Only reason we can't trade bottoms is because she's not quite as bubbly in the back as I am. 


But yes, guys do have it really easy.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_Yeah...I know your pain, just in the opposite direction. Huge boobs and hardly anything in the back...

I went to the register with an XL top and XS bottoms last year and the lady asked me (whie there were other customers behind me) if I knew that I had picked out an Exxtra large top and Extra small bottoms...

I just rolled my eyes and said yes..._

 
One of my very good friends is built just like that. I remember a few years ago when we were shopping for swimsuits, we bought a large or an extra-large bikini set and a small bikini set (small still fit in the tops back then), and we traded bottoms XD


----------



## Raerae (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_Guys have it so easy with clothes. I envy them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They dont have near the choice we do though!

I mean what do guys get to wear?

Bottoms - Pants or Shorts

Tops - Tank Top, T-Shirt, Long Sleaves, Dress Shirt, and there all cut the same.

Shoes - Sneakers or Dress Shoes

BORING! Haha...

Thing about all the stuff we get to wear!

You could have a closet full of clothing, and not one of the tops/bottoms would have the same cut!  They only have it easy because they get no variety in how they dress!

I'd rather have to get everything I own tailored, than have no option in clothing/shoes.  I dont envy men at all hehe.


----------



## litlaur (May 30, 2007)

try stores and brands marketed to teens, like Delia's, PacSun, etc...

for the bottoms try low-cut/hipster brief styles. A lower cut because you won't have to worry as much about the waist, and briefs offer more coverage. Vitamin A's Superstar bottom is a bit more revealing, but it sits low on the hips and doesn't ride up in the back.


----------

